# green anoles



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

and saw these cool little lizzards, green anolies(sp), then i looked at the price tag and they are only $4







. i was thinkin on putting 2 of them in a 10g, some driftwood and plants. what do you use for the substrate, what kind of heat lamp do you need, and what do they eat. also do they drink water??


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

also, do they let you hold them??


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

they are cheap, easy, and fun to watch.... they dont let u hold them really though..... o yea and they change colors and can be kept in 5g!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

illnino said:


> and saw these cool little lizzards, green anolies(sp), then i looked at the price tag and they are only $4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bark-wood chips are good substrate, they drink water out of a bowl abd they can be put on a cricket diet no problamo!!!.... no need to gutload the crickets too!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

TormenT said:


> bark-wood chips are good substrate, they drink water out of a bowl abd they can be put on a cricket diet no problamo!!!.... no need to gutload the crickets too!


I've read and heard the won't drink from a standing bowl of water. I've kept them and they only drink water off plants from spraying them 
pothos make good plants also used bead a beast substrate and some branches to climb on.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Green anoles are quite good, but they don't move much. We had some and they tended to just hide or sit still. Brown anoles are similar but more active, but they are dull to look at, your choice. Also the dominant lizard of the tank displays with a bright red flap thing on the chin/neck area. I don't know what its called but its cool.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

ummm a brown anole is a green anole....they can change colour


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > bark-wood chips are good substrate, they drink water out of a bowl abd they can be put on a cricket diet no problamo!!!.... no need to gutload the crickets too!
> ...


 they will drink out of a bowl of water but you still need to mist the tank very well. give them plenty of things to climp on like branches, vines, plants, and other things like that. the main thing you have to keep up w/ these guys is the high humidity.

good luck


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

mine always drank out of the bowl


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> ummm a brown anole is a green anole....they can change colour


 I know they change colour, usually because of stress or if they are cold. However there is also a brown anole, which is always brown, and darkens to almost black when stressed.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> > ummm a brown anole is a green anole....they can change colour
> 
> 
> I know they change colour, usually because of stress or if they are cold. However there is also a brown anole, which is always brown, and darkens to almost black when stressed.


 oh ok sorry...i thought u meant the same anole..i never knew there was a brown one thanks fer clearing that up.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

They're cheaper too. You can't get reptiles as cheap as $4 here, always more than £10. I wish i could order stuff from america.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There are MANY Anolis species available, and most "brown" anoles are actually misidentified as well.

The Green Anole ( _Anolis_ _carolenensis_ ) is a very active lizard if set up correctly. They need full spectrum light and do best if set up with a rain system, but spraying manually works just fine. If you plan on housing two or more together in a ten gallon aquarium, try to make sure you house1 male with females, the males are terratorial and will aggrevate each other.

Substrates such as eco-earth or bed a beast work well, as do quality soils, pothos does indeed make an excellent choice for live planting but there are many other options...several good articles and books have been written on the subject, and there are many qulity suppliers of plants.

They definately should not be handled, and they eat any insect or arthropod they can overpower and fit in their mouths.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks for all the info.

do they need the heat lamp on at night, if not how do they stay warm.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

illnino said:


> thanks for all the info.
> 
> do they need the heat lamp on at night, if not how do they stay warm.


 no they dont need a heat lamp at night. as long as the tank doesnt drop into the 60's you will be fine. if it does then you will need to buy an under the cage heating pad


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ok, cause my room stays at 67 degrees usually, my piranha lair is in the basement


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

if the ambient room temp is 67 degrees then you will need a heat lamp for a basking site.....


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

does the heat lamp need to be on 24 hours a day, or just during the day


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I would set both your flourescent UV lamps on a timer and the heat lamp on a timer, so that you create a natural circadian rythym and natural temperature fluctuation.


----------

